# shocked myself....... need advice (cardio)



## Estoril-5 (Mar 8, 2007)

so i joined my virgin active gym, and yes id id go on the first day as i promised myself.

ive sorted out my diet now and starting to feel better. ive even trying to sleep at 10pm now so i get 7.5 hours sleep. Wake up at 5.30am.

i went to the gym and didnt do any weights just cardio to see where i was.......

its not good, i managed 1km on the treadmill at a brisk pace, i bumped it up to 8% incline and 6km/h and i was struggling.

i then moved onto the rowing machine, i thought id try 2km, managed 650m before i gave up.

onto the cross trainer, managed 0.5km before i gave up.

walked away really disappointed.

ive always been able to push big weights because of my size (that was in my prime)

but now im just overweight and unfit.

i havent done any excercise for over a year i would guess.

But im not going to let this beat me!

i just need some guidance on what excercises i should be doing to bring my cardio back in line and not puffing and panting after 2 mins.

good thing about Virgin active is i have access to everything, cardio machines, weight machines, free weights, classes, swimming pool etc.

anything goes, my only request is that the gym time doesnt take more than 1 hour, as i have other responsibilities outside of the gym so cant spend 2 hours at a time there or anything like that.

cheers


----------



## danwel (Feb 18, 2007)

Try the cross trainer at first to ease yourself back into things as its a full body workout without the impact of a running machine


----------



## peecee77 (Feb 4, 2013)

Interval training buddy..3 times a week, just go on the running machine and jog for a minute then walk for a minute then gently increase the time you run..


----------



## chisai (Jan 1, 2009)

Do you get an induction and training plan from them. These guys should be able to give you a plan to work to in stages to get your fitness up to a decent level.


----------



## JamesCotton (Feb 25, 2013)

If you wanna cut down mate but dont wanna do it through cardio (making you feel rubbish by failing) look at intermittent fasting mate, means you can cut the fat by your diet instead of training. Then when you have lost the weight cardio will be easier


----------



## Estoril-5 (Mar 8, 2007)

i havent had a training plan from them although i am due a PT session (freebie) when i joined.

Im hesitant to go for the running machine as teh doctor said im too heavy and it will damage my knees.

im currently weighing in at 19 stone, my ideal should be 13 stone.

x-trainer sounds good as it will not affect knee joints as much.

ive got my sleep and diet to a good mix i think, just need to ensure i get the excercise side of things to a good regime so i can improve.


----------



## JamesCotton (Feb 25, 2013)

Estoril-5 said:


> i havent had a training plan from them although i am due a PT session (freebie) when i joined.
> 
> Im hesitant to go for the running machine as teh doctor said im too heavy and it will damage my knees.
> 
> ...


If you are interested in Intermittent fasting then I can message you a link (to a forum of when I first started I which will give you an understanding of it) just so you can see what its all about? It worked for me :thumb:


----------



## Estoril-5 (Mar 8, 2007)

sounds good. 

thanks.


----------



## JamesCotton (Feb 25, 2013)

http://community.myprotein.com/beginner/39361-cutting-up.html


----------



## Paintmaster1982 (Oct 23, 2007)

Estoril-5 said:


> i havent had a training plan from them although i am due a PT session (freebie) when i joined.
> 
> Im hesitant to go for the running machine as teh doctor said im too heavy and it will damage my knees.
> 
> ...


I was 20 st 1lb last july mate iam now just under 13 stone and only untill a coupe of months ago i started weight training. I have a pretty active job which i guess is my cardio but i wouldn't say it pushed me as much as a full gym session. Cardio although is important i wouldn't get to hooked up on it. The fact that you did some cardio is a start. Diet is the most important process of weight loss. Then weight training then cardio. Cardio and weight training will aid your motab and is a bonus. Id concentrate as much as poss on diet and cal intake. I lost all my weight and not touched a gym. I do my weights at home along with my core exersize and it takes me just over an hour to do them alltold. When you do cardio try just to ease into it, dont go all out and nacker yourself up. Nice and steady, build up the muscles. Id stick to the cross trainer and the bike machine, both have zero impact and are the best thing for cardio. Rowing machine i think you need to be fit to go on them otherwise you can damage your lower back.

As said in an above post. interval training is the best for cardio, it also breaks up the bordeom of half hour slogs on the bike machine. When i used to go to the gym and do interval training i did 4 mins warm up, then put the difficulty up for 2 mins then easy for 2 mins etc untill the 30 mins was up. Make it go faster and gives you a breather.

Just take your time. Everyone is different and only you know how much you can push yourself. Think of it as a life style change. no rush just do what you can 

Good luck.


----------



## Ryan (Feb 18, 2008)

Firstly, we all have to start somewhere mate so dont get too downhearted at where your 'at' at this moment. You've completed the first process in that you are making CHANGE. 

Secondly and more importantly, dont think you need to start pounding treadmills to get anywhere. At your current stage and weight, your dietary changes coupled with a light-moderate training programme is more than sufficient to kickstart the loss your looking for. I see far too many people starting (and quitting) the gym because they aim to walk in and train like a man possessed from day 1. Dont get me wrong, that motivation is excellent and completely required, but has to be focused. Remember, this whole process has to be gradual and sustainable. People are always amazed that you dont neccessarily need to eat less, just eat the correct foods. 

Physical Activity: 
I would recommend doing swimming (extremely less loading based activity than say the treadmill) and will generate a good calorie burn, maybe 1-2 times a week and the bike another 1-2 times. With the bike I would recommened building it up and once your general fitness has improved look at something like HIIT (High interval intensity training). Remember gradual and sustainable, you dont need to be down at the gym 6 days a week busting your balls...... not yet anyway :thumb:


----------



## Estoril-5 (Mar 8, 2007)

cheers guys,

appreciate the input.

going to the gym after work so will see how it goes :thumb:


----------



## jamest (Apr 8, 2008)

http://simplesciencefitness.com/


----------



## Estoril-5 (Mar 8, 2007)

update:

went to the gym last night and did;

10 mins treadmill (as a warm up) roughly 1km covered.

20 mins x-trainer (ave heart rate 160bpm) roughly 2km covered.

20 mins bike (ave heart rate 151bpm) just under 8km covered.

i read that only after 20 mins of cardio do you start burning fat, so i might increase the treadmill to 20 mins.

it wasnt that tough, foot and backside hurting after the bike, sweated quite a bit and at times had to lower the intensity.

i think im going to set my targets to

treadmill 2km
x-trainer 3km
bike 10km

and see how long it takes me, once i know my times im going to aim to do teh same distance but in a shorter period of time.

dont feel sore today but then again i didnt go crazy.

1 banana at 8am
1 brown toast (no butter/jam or anything) & 2 poached eggs at 10am
chicken salad at 12.30pm
apple 2pm
kiwi 3.30pm
gym at 5pm
1 scrambled egg, portion of cottage cheese, lettuce, grilled chicken and small handful of oven chips at 8pm
sneaky bite of mrs apple pie at 9pm with 200ml milk.

not a great diet, but better than it was, as its the first week im giving myself a bit of leeway.

thanks for the info and encouragement!

any info suggestions or comments about the diet and/or gym routine, im all ears :thumb:


----------



## JamesCotton (Feb 25, 2013)

Diet looks good mate!! Keep that up, you can up the treadmill but its a warm up so shouldn't be pushing yourself too hard on the warmup


----------



## carfix (May 28, 2010)

I was in your position a while ago and did get despondent when the years of excess and lethargy wasn't cured in the first week.

A friend who body builds mentioned that before competitions he takes an ECA Stack to raise his metabolic rate before competitions and get more from his workouts. I dont suggest that you become a drug junkie, or that you go for the burn and bulk up, but I started to take Do do's , Pro plus and Junior Asprin before my cardio workouts .It depresses your appetite and gives a temporary boost with Ephedrine, caffiene and er... asprin . You get a temporary high ( like a strong coffee gives) which lets you power thru the exercises in a positive frame of mind and in moderation has no harmful effects. You burn more calories and dont feel the need to stuff yourself with carbs so you can eat a lean diet easier. I do suggest that you read up on the technique to see if its right for you though.


----------



## JamesCotton (Feb 25, 2013)

carfix said:


> I was in your position a while ago and did get despondent when the years of excess and lethargy wasn't cured in the first week.
> 
> A friend who body builds mentioned that before competitions he takes an ECA Stack to raise his metabolic rate before competitions and get more from his workouts. I dont suggest that you become a drug junkie, or that you go for the burn and bulk up, but I started to take Do do's , Pro plus and Junior Asprin before my cardio workouts .It depresses your appetite and gives a temporary boost with Ephedrine, caffiene and er... asprin . You get a temporary high ( like a strong coffee gives) which lets you power thru the exercises in a positive frame of mind and in moderation has no harmful effects. You burn more calories and dont feel the need to stuff yourself with carbs so you can eat a lean diet easier. I do suggest that you read up on the technique to see if its right for you though.


I wouldnt recommend him take them to start with though? As he will start to loose weight quick enough to start with but when he becomes a little more advanced maybe then? But could just have a strong coffee :thumb:


----------



## Estoril-5 (Mar 8, 2007)

im just getting into it and want to try naturally etc, but thanks for the info. ill defo give it a read.

ive cut out all fizzy drinks, crisps and chocolate.

im trying to cut out tea/coffee, but i have allowed myself one a day if feel like one, although i havent yet this week.

i think i need to incorparate two swim sessions into my routine somwhere. maybe on the weekend as a relaxed session, and a bit of down time in the sauna, steam room etc


----------



## Paintmaster1982 (Oct 23, 2007)

carfix said:


> I was in your position a while ago and did get despondent when the years of excess and lethargy wasn't cured in the first week.
> 
> A friend who body builds mentioned that before competitions he takes an ECA Stack to raise his metabolic rate before competitions and get more from his workouts. I dont suggest that you become a drug junkie, or that you go for the burn and bulk up, but I started to take Do do's , Pro plus and Junior Asprin before my cardio workouts .It depresses your appetite and gives a temporary boost with Ephedrine, caffiene and er... asprin . You get a temporary high ( like a strong coffee gives) which lets you power thru the exercises in a positive frame of mind and in moderation has no harmful effects. You burn more calories and dont feel the need to stuff yourself with carbs so you can eat a lean diet easier. I do suggest that you read up on the technique to see if its right for you though.


Id steer clear of taking any form of tablet. They are full of harmfull chemicals and if you read the small print that should be enough to put you off. Asprin no matter how small the dosage over time can lead to more long term health issues. Just my opinion by the way.


----------



## JamesCotton (Feb 25, 2013)

Paintmaster1982 said:


> Id steer clear of taking any form of tablet. They are full of harmfull chemicals and if you read the small print that should be enough to put you off. Asprin no matter how small the dosage over time can lead to more long term health issues. Just my opinion by the way.


If taking the 'correct' supplement which contains natural ingredients then its fine, but I wouldn't take supplements this early on, protein shakes are a must for me but I have been lifting heavy for a few years now and wouldn't recommend a beginner (no offence Estoril-5) to take body temp raising supps as they can make you dehydrate quicker than normal


----------



## JamesCotton (Feb 25, 2013)

Estoril-5 said:


> im just getting into it and want to try naturally etc, but thanks for the info. ill defo give it a read.
> 
> ive cut out all fizzy drinks, crisps and chocolate.
> 
> ...


You dont need to cut out all tea and coffee, just dont put any sugar in then (or sweeteners I wont even go there!!) Caffeine is good for you in small amounts, so just keep the sugar levels low :thumb:


----------



## Paintmaster1982 (Oct 23, 2007)

Estoril-5 said:


> im just getting into it and want to try naturally etc, but thanks for the info. ill defo give it a read.
> 
> ive cut out all fizzy drinks, crisps and chocolate.
> 
> ...


All you need to do mate in terms of diet is eat 3 times a day. you can eat little and often but for me i find that you tend to eat more and therfore put more weight on. If you have 3 controlled meals a day then you will lose the weight.

My typical day is..

2 pints of water when i wake up.
1 bowl of porridge oats with milk ( trying to find a milk alt)

at around 12 i have grilled tuna on 4 ryvita's with a little pepper.
Bowl of healthy soup either home made or a reduced salt version.
a bowl of fruit, bannana, apple, plumb with a helping of natural yoghurt.

for tea ill have pretty much anything but just cut out the rubbish for example instead of mash opt for baked potato etc pretty much common sense really.
then ill have another bowl of fruit then a bowl of oats with a little honey.

Ive also got a cal counter called myfitness pal which keeps track of what i eat and how many cals i consume.

have a chead day at the end of every month and cross out each good day on a calander to keep you strong.

I wouldnt go mental with cardio, just go steady and rather than go by distance just go by the time so just get to 10 mins for example. The reason for this is sometimes you might have an off day and not be able to reach your distance and then get down hearted. Where as if you go for time then it doesnt matter how much distance you cover no matter what you energy levels are as long as you cover a set time.

Probably the most important thing is hydration. I drink loads and loads of water, iam 6ft4 and i drink well over 3L a day. ill have a couple of pints of water about 10 mins after my meals. and drink when iam thirsty after that or to make my pee clear.

just cut out anything sugary as well. Anything with processed sugar is bad. oh and bread, try wholemeal wraps as they are half the cals and can fit more in them.


----------



## JamesCotton (Feb 25, 2013)

Paintmaster1982 said:


> All you need to do mate in terms of diet is eat 3 times a day. you can eat little and often but for me i find that you tend to eat more and therfore put more weight on. If you have 3 controlled meals a day then you will lose the weight.
> 
> My typical day is..
> 
> ...


Good advice ^^^^ try not to drink too much water though, can flush all the electrolytes out of your body and if constantly drinking too much in one go can damage your kidneys.

myfitness pal is a great little app!! Try to keep your protein intake high though as you say you weigh 19st then there has to be a good amount of muscle their mate (even if you dont think so) so keep your protein intake high :thumb:


----------



## Paintmaster1982 (Oct 23, 2007)

JamesCotton said:


> If taking the 'correct' supplement which contains natural ingredients then its fine, but I wouldn't take supplements this early on, protein shakes are a must for me but I have been lifting heavy for a few years now and wouldn't recommend a beginner (no offence Estoril-5) to take body temp raising supps as they can make you dehydrate quicker than normal


even protein shakes are harmfull long term bud. They can lead to long term illnesses that might not affect you now but when your older and you arnt hitting the weight as hard as you can now thats when it takes hold.

Again each to there own but for the OP id recommend doing lots of research into these things before he even thinks about taking them


----------



## Paintmaster1982 (Oct 23, 2007)

JamesCotton said:


> Good advice ^^^^ try not to drink too much water though, can flush all the electrolytes out of your body and if constantly drinking too much in one go can damage your kidneys.
> 
> myfitness pal is a great little app!! Try to keep your protein intake high though as you say you weigh 19st then there has to be a good amount of muscle their mate (even if you dont think so) so keep your protein intake high :thumb:


yeah thanks for that, ill keep an eye on the water intake i guess its better than drinking tea n coffee though lol.


----------



## JamesCotton (Feb 25, 2013)

Paintmaster1982 said:


> even protein shakes are harmfull long term bud. They can lead to long term illnesses that might not affect you now but when your older and you arnt hitting the weight as hard as you can now thats when it takes hold.
> 
> Again each to there own but for the OP id recommend doing lots of research into these things before he even thinks about taking them


There is research saying everything, but at the moment I am doing a Personal Training course which includes nutritional information, and when you look at protein we need it for EVERYTHING. I have researched protein a ridiculous amount and going by reliable sources its safe and essential for every day life. Im not talking about taking 400g of protein a day but just to make sure the OP takes around 150g + a day as he is bound to have a lot of lean muscle. Not trying to put anyone nose out of joint here, just trying to help a fellow detailer


----------



## JamesCotton (Feb 25, 2013)

Paintmaster1982 said:


> yeah thanks for that, ill keep an eye on the water intake i guess its better than drinking tea n coffee though lol.


No worries, I found out by me and my friend were drinking about 3 litres a day and we still felt thirsty all the time, so he thought he had diabetes, so went to the doctor and the doctor said that if you drink too much water it flushes all the electrolytes out of the body and that kidneys will take a huge impact each day. He said truthfully 2 litres is still to much for the average joe


----------



## Paintmaster1982 (Oct 23, 2007)

JamesCotton said:


> There is research saying everything, but at the moment I am doing a Personal Training course which includes nutritional information, and when you look at protein we need it for EVERYTHING. I have researched protein a ridiculous amount and going by reliable sources its safe and essential for every day life. Im not talking about taking 400g of protein a day but just to make sure the OP takes around 150g + a day as he is bound to have a lot of lean muscle. Not trying to put anyone nose out of joint here, just trying to help a fellow detailer


oh i agree with your there bud. I just have a moto of if it was made in a factory, and is a powder or a form of tablet then its got **** in it that isnt good for you not matter what it says on the lable.

I wont even take anti biotics. I just soilder through. And touch wood through eating the right thing ive always come back stronger.


----------



## JamesCotton (Feb 25, 2013)

Paintmaster1982 said:


> oh i agree with your there bud. I just have a moto of if it was made in a factory, and is a powder or a form of tablet then its got **** in it that isnt good for you not matter what it says on the lable.
> 
> I wont even take anti biotics. I just soilder through. And touch wood through eating the right thing ive always come back stronger.


I buy from a reliable source where it is just milk whey that was left over from making milk/cheese etc and unflavored so there is no s**t in it, but I agree a lot of supp companies are taking the **** in the fact that they fill them with E numbers, but I make sure mine is clean.

Im with you there mate on the antibiotics front!! I *HATE* it when people take a tablet for EVERY little ache or pain, man up and let your body do what it was made to do!!


----------



## Estoril-5 (Mar 8, 2007)

cheers guys for all the advice.

i have had protein shakes before, but limit it to 1 a day.

im still in my first week of training so need to adjust. maybe after two weeks ill have found my rhythm and know what i can and cant do.

i drink plenty of water when i drink coffee i drink it black, nice to know in moderation its good for you.

another reason why i need to get into shape is that my mums side of the family are all diabetic, and the way im going, i will be soon, so i need to do this to get healthy and not be on tablets all day every day.


----------



## JamesCotton (Feb 25, 2013)

Estoril-5 said:


> cheers guys for all the advice.
> 
> i have had protein shakes before, but limit it to 1 a day.
> 
> ...


Good that your keeping your protein content up mate but not going stupid with it :thumb:

Caffeine is natural so dont be scared of it, just dont go crazy and drink loads of coffee (I found out last week that caffeine can make you stronger while its in your system :doublesho BONUS!! )

Although it sounds strange but keeping away from diabetes is motivating you which is good because it means you will work harder, which in turn will improve your life :thumb:


----------



## Paintmaster1982 (Oct 23, 2007)

Estoril-5 said:


> cheers guys for all the advice.
> 
> i have had protein shakes before, but limit it to 1 a day.
> 
> ...


My mum was border line diabetic 6 months ago. and now after doing the same thing iam doing she has had no come back from her 6 monthly check. The doctors where amazed. So it just goes to show you can do it. Ive not long turned 31 and up untill last july i piled on the weight and new i had to do something about it. fast forward to now and over 7 stone weight lost and iam a different person.

You will get there mate just stick at it and try to think of the bigger picture rather than expecting gains straight away. You didn't put the weight on in a week so your not going to lose it in the same amount of time.

Just take each day as it comes and deffo look at getting the myfitnesspal app It has been a huge help for me.


----------



## Estoril-5 (Mar 8, 2007)

Well, thought I'd give you guys an update.

Going to the gym 4 times a week Monday to Friday.

I do 
10 mins warm up on treadmill
10 mins on bike
20 mins on xtrainer
10 mins on treadmill

About 50 minutes altogether - according to the machines I'm burning about 500 cals.

I also go 1 day on Saturday and do the above plus swimming and a bit of sauna etc.

Diet during the day is good.

Protein shake at 6am, gym, 8am banana, 10am 1 toast and 1 fried/poached egg, 12.30 chicken salad, Betsey 1pm - 5pm I eat several pieces of fruit.

Its once I get home its not great, too many temptations but I eat moderately.

One thing is I don't really crave take aways anymore, its strange, I never thought I'd see the day.

When i dont go gym, i feel bad and kind of beat myself up about it, dont know why i just do.

Question: is the excercise im doing i.e. 500 cal burn a good level of excercise in general or is it a bit on the not pushing yourself hard enough side.


----------



## jlw41 (Jun 5, 2011)

I wouldn't trust the machines for calories burnt, even if your setting them up with your body mass etc. there still very in accurate!

It sounds like a decent amount of exercise but only you know how you feel about the exercise :thumb: if you feel you can do more, then push your self harder! progressive overload is the key


----------



## alipman (May 10, 2007)

Estoril-5 said:


> Well, thought I'd give you guys an update.
> 
> Going to the gym 4 times a week Monday to Friday.
> 
> ...


Good stuff. You should be seeing and feeling the benefits?

For your last question. Depends what you want to achieve.
For me, running, its about the intensity of the workout so I personally would focus on increasing the time on a machine as you are having a rest every time you switch machines. Maybe this is something for the longer term if it suits.
Keep the total length of the workout the same if time is restricting but just do 2 machines.

But as my question above, what do YOU want?


----------



## Estoril-5 (Mar 8, 2007)

i want to lose weight (well fat to be precise)

BUT as in my opening post, my cardio is shocking, so want to increase that.

i know by doing that ill lose weight.

dont want to run, as im overweight and dr has advised against it due to knee damage.

sometime on the xtrainer, i get a message saying HR too high when it sometimes hits 162, so dont want to kill myself lol.

im 32 so max HR is approx 180.

1st april = 121kg
15th april = 118kg

so something is happening, wether its increasing my cardio, i dont know


----------



## jamest (Apr 8, 2008)

Keep on top of it and your cardio will improve. You just need to stay consistent and remember that losing weight won't happen overnight.


----------



## alipman (May 10, 2007)

Estoril-5 said:


> i want to lose weight (well fat to be precise)
> 
> BUT as in my opening post, my cardio is shocking, so want to increase that.
> 
> ...


Perhaps spend a bit more time on the bike but keep your time in the gym the same if running is an issue.

Yeah, dont kill yourself. Sure and steady is the way to go.


----------



## Estoril-5 (Mar 8, 2007)

ive still got two weeks till the end of April.

So ill probably have a mini review then and see how its going


----------



## Paintmaster1982 (Oct 23, 2007)

in my opinion your eating to many times a day. You need 3 set meals a day bud. The reason why is your causing your blood sugar to constantly spike all the time. The muscles will only take in what they need and if your filling up every couple of hours then the muscles wont need it and turn it down and store it as fat. If you stick to 3 meals a day then your body would have used all the food from your previous meal and will be ready for the next. Just my opinion and ive lost over 7 stone and it works for me. Also it will stop you from been tempted to treats because you will be more satisfied from a bigger meal.

also if you miss a day at the gym dont worry. the way i see it is this is a life change and one missed day for the rest of your life isnt going to hurt. Ive just had over 2 weeks off the weights due to a shoulder injury. Back on it for the first time on tuesday and feeling great. The break didnt bother me because i took my own advice. Id also do some weight training as well. nothing major as the weight you lift is irrelivent. losing weight through diet and cardio you will lose muscle as well. If you weight train and build muscle then your body will need more food as it will have more muscle to feed

probably the best bit of info i can give you is listen to your body. If your hurting then have a break. Plus the body sometimes needs a rest to fully recover. Todays weights i maxed out after a two week break and felt stronger than i did last time. 

Keep it going bud your doing great.


----------



## woody23 (Jul 25, 2006)

Give the meat and veg diet a go. I bet you if you stick at it for 2 weeks with your training you will see results. Remember fruit is mostly sugar so not good. Start with 4 meals a day which would each consist of green veg (broccoli/green beans) as much as you want with high protein meat (turkey/chicken/steak no pork). Sounds boring I know, but prep them the night before into storage containers and then eat throughout the day. Also, 1g of omega 3 fish oil for each % of body fat daily too. Trust me it works and you will see results fast.


----------



## JamesCotton (Feb 25, 2013)

Paintmaster1982 said:


> in my opinion your eating to many times a day. You need 3 set meals a day bud. The reason why is your causing your blood sugar to constantly spike all the time. The muscles will only take in what they need and if your filling up every couple of hours then the muscles wont need it and turn it down and store it as fat. If you stick to 3 meals a day then your body would have used all the food from your previous meal and will be ready for the next. Just my opinion and ive lost over 7 stone and it works for me. Also it will stop you from been tempted to treats because you will be more satisfied from a bigger meal.
> 
> also if you miss a day at the gym dont worry. the way i see it is this is a life change and one missed day for the rest of your life isnt going to hurt. Ive just had over 2 weeks off the weights due to a shoulder injury. Back on it for the first time on tuesday and feeling great. The break didnt bother me because i took my own advice. Id also do some weight training as well. nothing major as the weight you lift is irrelivent. losing weight through diet and cardio you will lose muscle as well. If you weight train and build muscle then your body will need more food as it will have more muscle to feed
> 
> ...


You are meant to have a week off every 2 months or so


----------



## jamest (Apr 8, 2008)

woody23 said:


> Give the meat and veg diet a go. I bet you if you stick at it for 2 weeks with your training you will see results. *Remember fruit is mostly sugar so not good.* Start with 4 meals a day which would each consist of green veg (broccoli/green beans) as much as you want with high protein meat (turkey/chicken/steak no pork). Sounds boring I know, but prep them the night before into storage containers and then eat throughout the day. Also, 1g of omega 3 fish oil for each % of body fat daily too. Trust me it works and you will see results fast.


Wrong. There are different types of sugars just as there are different types of fat, cholesterol etc.

Berries, coconut, avocado, cherry, apple, banana, orange, pomegranate, lemon, lime, guava, kiwi, pear, mango, peach, cantaloupe, pineapple, plum, grapes, watermelon are all good fruits to eat.


----------



## MarkH (Dec 10, 2006)

Well done bud, keep up the good work, I am in a similar position to you weight wise, and the cross trainer is good, have you thought about a spin or rpm class, no stress on the knees but make sure you set up your bike correctly?


----------



## JamesCotton (Feb 25, 2013)

jamest said:


> Wrong. There are different types of sugars just as there are different types of fat, cholesterol etc.
> 
> Berries, coconut, avocado, cherry, apple, banana, orange, pomegranate, lemon, lime, guava, kiwi, pear, mango, peach, cantaloupe, pineapple, plum, grapes, watermelon are all good fruits to eat.


Yay!!!! Someone else who realises fats are good for you!!!! Thankyou good sir


----------



## Estoril-5 (Mar 8, 2007)

im looking at changing up my work out routine now as a session with a Pt made me open my eyes a little.

i think im going start SL 5x5 mixed in with cardio


----------



## Paintmaster1982 (Oct 23, 2007)

woody23 said:


> Give the meat and veg diet a go. I bet you if you stick at it for 2 weeks with your training you will see results. Remember fruit is mostly sugar so not good. Start with 4 meals a day which would each consist of green veg (broccoli/green beans) as much as you want with high protein meat (turkey/chicken/steak no pork). Sounds boring I know, but prep them the night before into storage containers and then eat throughout the day. Also, 1g of omega 3 fish oil for each % of body fat daily too. Trust me it works and you will see results fast.


look up GI index..although not completely accurate it gives you a good indication of what is good and bad sugars. I always think anything processed made with white sugar etc is bad, anything natural like fruit is good.


----------



## MarkH (Dec 10, 2006)

Just to clarify the fruit sugar thing, whole fruit is fine, fruit juice is not, fructose in liquid form is driving forward fatty liver disease in the western world!


----------

